# Booter USB pour Xubuntu - Terminal ou app ?



## GautierB (2 Mai 2019)

Bonjour, cela fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas laissé un message sur les forum de Macg,

Je viens à vous pour trouver une solution à mon problème de clef USB à booter vers Xubuntu

J'ai donc fait l'acquisition d'un vieux Lenovo s10e sur lequel je souhaite installer Xubuntu 18.4. 32bits L'ordi était sous windows 8 et j'ai sans trop de peine réussis à booter mon usb avec unetBootin, vers une version obsolète de ubuntu (que les forums m'ont vite déconseillé ... haha)

À présent que je réessaie de booter mon usb depuis mon mac (OS 10.12), je bloque.

- J'ai essayé via l'application Banela Etcher, mais l'opération plantait (je soupçonne l'autorisation administrateur).

- J'ai essayé ensuite en suivant la méthode Terminal, mais après avoir entré mon mot de passe, je recevais comme réponse du terminal "not in the suckers file". Méthode suivie : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwZv2_dfjSs

- Enfin, j'ai testé en suivant la méthode indiquée ici https://dolys.fr/forums/topic/creer-liveusb-pour-pc-depuis-un-mac/ Et cette fois je bloque au niveau de l'utilitaire de disque, ou je n'ai aucune option de partition, à moins d' "Effacer" mon usb.

J'ai donc deux demandes :

Comment devrais je Effacer mon USB et sélectionner un nouveau Format (entre Mac OS étendu, ExFAT ou MS-DOS (FAT)) et Schéma (Table de part GUID, Enregistrement de démarrage, Table de part. Apple) pour continuer la dernière tentative. 

Quelle méthode auriez vous sous le bras que je n'aurai pas essayé pour booter l'usb depuis mon mac ?

Tout grand merci !


----------



## GautierB (2 Mai 2019)

http://zupimages.net/viewer.php?id=19/18/gtsp.png

Comment puis je autoriser cette app à exécuter sa tache ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mai 2019)

Pourquoi ne pas créer une clef usb bootable via le terminal qui elel bootera ensuite sur le PC  j'avais déjà fais cela http://www.unixworld.eu/2013/08/how-to-create-linux-boot-disk-in-mac-os.html


----------



## GautierB (2 Mai 2019)

Salut lepetipiero 

C'est mot pour mot la méthode indiquée dans la vidéo mentionnée plus haut, et j'y crois à crois à cette méthode ! Enfin, disons que j'ai vraiment envie qu'elle fonctionne, car j'y suis presque : Au moment d'entrer mon mot de passe en toute fin d'opération, je me retrouve avec le message " GautierB is not in the sudoers file"...


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mai 2019)

c'est quoi le nom de ta session admin ?


----------



## daffyb (2 Mai 2019)

GautierB a dit:


> Salut lepetipiero
> 
> C'est mot pour mot la méthode indiquée dans la vidéo mentionnée plus haut, et j'y crois à crois à cette méthode ! Enfin, disons que j'ai vraiment envie qu'elle fonctionne, car j'y suis presque : Au moment d'entrer mon mot de passe en toute fin d'opération, je me retrouve avec le message " GautierB is not in the sudoers file"...


es tu administrateur sur ton Mac ?


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mai 2019)

si tu fais ca depuis une session non admin il suffit dans le terminal de passer la commande suivante
il faudra ensuite valider avec le mot de passe admin

```
su nomdelasessionadmin
```


----------



## GautierB (2 Mai 2019)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> c'est quoi le nom de ta session admin ?



Pas sur de comprendre la question.. c'est mon nom


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Mai 2019)

Sur un mac comme sur un PC tu peux avoir plusieurs utilisateurs   qui sont administrateurs ou simple utilisateurs...


----------

